# ugh sick and tired of it!!!!!!



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

Ok so I have always, always been chunky!
I have gone up and down, but alwyas have been thick. 
I've also always been one to work out, do sports. 
But my eating is whats weighing me down (pun intended).
It's like I eat and dont even taste it. I like scarf things down. I think this is why I am never full (unless STUFFED) and am overweight. 
Has anyone else ever felt this way?

Any thoughts or tips would be highly appreciated!!
TIA!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 15, 2007)

This is what I'm dealing with now too. This being paired with college, my boyfriend not having a working kitchen and being poor means the food I've been eating is crap. I always used to eat healthy (wanted to be a nutritionist for a while) and was pretty happy with my weight just over a year ago (I was 160-170lbs I'm 5'11'' in Summer '06); but I got my tonsils out, and hurt my back several times leading me to be inactive and put on 50lbs (I was working out at least 4 days a week but usually 6 or 7). Now I'm stuck with overeating habits, a bad back, tight leg muscles and it's really been depressing me since I'm at my heaviest I've ever been and none of my clothes really fit. I know I'm the one to blame but food really is my comfort item at the moment. I making the move to change all that now that summer is here and I have some free time. To change you have to be very disciplined and have to want it. When you over eat your stomach stretches and becomes bigger, but eating smaller portions doesn't always make you feel 'full', or you just never feel full. You need to think about what you're putting in your body and how much. The changes I'm making for myself are drinking way more water; eating more fruits and vegetables; eating more meat alternatives such as tofu and beans; eating only one meal with meat and poultry a day; cutting down on packaged and fast food; drinking less beer (I love my beer and can drink many men under the table); getting more active including building a deck for my grandmother, a chicken coup for my uncle, painting an apartment/house, walking more, bicycling, playing with my 4 y/o cousin, getting back into running, possibly training for boxing again, yoga and meditation, learning some dance. And although that may seem like a lot, I used to do all this before so it seems slightly normal to me. I hope you can start feeling better about yourself and can change too. But just know you're not alone.

and sorry that was so long. but I really could add so much more.

------
------
Okay I'm adding more lol. I have a love for food, gourmet food, tasty food, but I'm really into nutrition also. So I often have to find a good balance between want I want to eat and how good it is for me. One trick I sadly learned from an anorexic girl was to drink a glass of water before a meal because it fills up your stomach getting you to eat less. I don't really find this that healthy but it might help to stop over-eating. 

I would really like to get a discussion going on this if anyone else wants too...


----------

